# Well.....frame number 5



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

I got a crazy idea to build another 36er go figure this ones going to 
be aluminum!!!


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

Where's the print?


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

pvd said:


> Where's the print?


 Print? I can barely type with two fingers! No blueprint or front center calculation (even if I knew what that was)
I just throw tubes in a jig and get to cracking!!


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

You may find that your results will improve dramatically with some prior planning. Think of the five p's.


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

Todwil

Like to share how you bent your tubes, and what grade aluminium you are using?

Looks good. I presume that you are making a duplicate frame of what you have already made out of a different material? Tick the alloy box, then TI next....

Have fun

Eric


----------



## BILL E (Apr 13, 2011)

Way to go Todwil, I love it, keep freakin' everyone out.

Like you say, live the circus


----------



## D.F.L. (Jan 3, 2004)

I think you're gonna put a hurtin' on those poor AMP pivots.

I bought a pristine AMP fork, long ago, to shorten, not lengthen (;


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

The tubes are bent the same way as before JD2 for the ST/CS and the 
HF roller bender for the DT/TT/ST all the tubing .065 except the ST and 
May be changing this because it bent weird at the butts. I don't believe you have to do a schematic for one offs or for personal use 'cause your going to ride it anyway it turns out and to date I haven't made one the same on purpose. 

The AMP fork is doing better than I expected. The only change I would 
Like to do if I was making the fork would be sealed bearings and just a
Little beefier for a better warm fuzzy when rippin' downhill!

Ive been an oversized clown my whole life!


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

Well head tubes just got back in stock at Nova so I should have new pics soon!


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

Well it's been a while and I haven't done much on this but just got some different dropouts for this and I just started finishing up the bending and dimpling the CS's
Ill post pics tonite or tomorrow.

After dimpling the CS does anyone ovalize the tube from dimple to the bottom bracket
And if you do you just press it or do you use a die of some sort? I'm thinking on ovalizing the round tubing by just pressing it a little


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

*Update Pics*

Here are the updated pics my first change was the BB shel the Nova one was about 4mm narrower than the Niner and the eccentric is super sloppy so sloppy that if this was a piston and cylinder it would need a bore job so I ordered a Niner one its the same width as the steel one so no setup change. The next was the rear drops the Kavik ones seem stronger. The next is CS dimpling to gain clearance and a little shorter CS length.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

What shell are you using with the 9er Ebb? I thought they didn't use a "standard" width or inside diameter?


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm using Niner brand shell and they have several styles of inserts, EBB, BB30 and I think they have or had one centered threaded.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

*Sundays effort*

Here is some pics of todays copin tubes!


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

*Closer*

Here's a couple more pics, I had a seat post slug made from 1-1/2 .125 aluminum turned down to except a 34.9 clamp.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey...

I'm seeing serious craftsmanship going on here! What gives?


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

*6061 and counting*

Here's a couple more from today!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:















Here's one for Trailmaker these are my hi-end coping tools!!


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Awwwww,.... *MAN*;

My illusions are totally blown....


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

*Nut-zerts*

Has anyone used nutzerts for water bottle cage? I been looking
At new bikes and they look like that's what there using.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Yes;

They are working fine. I would say that I'd want a real good quality type, and with a fairly large flange for added grip. I've used them plenty on other things and have had some issues with the small flange "invisible" type not staying in place and spinning. This will be ESPECIALLY problematic on such thin wall tubing. It might not even be a bad idea to install them with some epoxy on them!


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks I see that Nova has them but no tool I may skip it on this one.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

I added a seat stay holder to my jig.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

I did some tacking and welding. Also couldn't help myself, I did the 
classic Payaso test fit!!! 'O and some pics!!!


----------



## sonic reducer (Apr 12, 2010)

are you planning to have it heat treated?


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

The short answer is no. The long answer is no because it will come back to a T value 
on its own "age harden" and this I didn't know was it will do this fairly quickly a couple of weeks. The HAZ areas will never be back to T6 without chemical heat treating but they can come back to T4-T5 the rest of the unaffected parts are still T6. The next frame I do will be 7005 series Aluminum. I stopped on this project for a while to research this and also change a few parts and I now feel comfortable continuing.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

Got a little further today. Couple more welds and it'll be done!:thumbsup:Sorry about the pics better ones tomorrow.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Truly EXCEPTIONAL style. The subtle curves are perfection.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanx I can't wait to ride it!


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

*30lbs*

OK Im tired here some built up picks I haven't ridden it on the trail yet
ride report tomorrow. Changes from last frame.

80mm headtube
Niner EBB 
Kavik replaceable dropouts
525mm CS


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Looking good Tidwell, did you fab that fork? What are the #s?


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

*Thanx*



G-reg said:


> Looking good Tidwell, did you fab that fork? What are the #s?


 Thanx G-erg:thumbsup: The frame weighs 3.9lbs as you see it and the 
fork is 3.0lbs.

71.5* head angle
73* seat tube angle
12.5-12.750" BB height
522mm chain stay length
25" TT length
770mm FS
49.5 wheel base
29.86lbs as it sits right now

I rode it last night I had a few gremlins I broke a spoke in the front and back wheels and the rear brake was dragging not bad but it sounded like I was bugeling for Elk. Couple new spokes and some 
brake shims and round two tonite.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Ha, cellphone typing...
Are those #'s adjusted from previous Payaso's, or same #'s but done up in Al?


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

G-reg said:


> Ha, cellphone typing...
> Are those #'s adjusted from previous Payaso's, or same #'s but done up in Al?


 No worry's I figured your computer was helpin ya spell mine does all the time. The angles and BB height are the same the CS are shorter,
the front center is longer, the HT is shorter.

12 miles on it no gremlins tonite more to come....


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

*60 Miles*

Well Ive ridden 60 miles on the beer can with wheels and it rides just a touch stiffer than its steel brotheran the only changes I made was the BB insert I replace the bio-centric to the new two bolt Bio-cetric II the other one would slip a little. The other change was, I cut down the fork to fit without the miles of spacer above the stem. Man if we could get these bikes to the 26-27lb range then there would be no excuses for everyone not owning one!!!


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Hmmmm...

Interesting that you can feel the added stiffness. To the good or bad? Firm or harsh? I wouldn't mind riding one, but from the cheap seats I'm pretty sure it would not for me.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

TrailMaker said:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> Interesting that you can feel the added stiffness. To the good or bad? Firm or harsh? I wouldn't mind riding one, but from the cheap seats I'm pretty sure it would not for me.


 I dont know seeing a pic of you riding that perty snow bike, you look like you're 6footlerch this wheel size would be close to perfect for ya!!


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey;

My impression is that they are more for flatland trail riding or adventure cruising. I'm no downhiller, but my assumption is that it might not hold up to harder riding, nor might they work well for tight east coast single track. This based on nothing other than riding a 29er, and guessing.


----------



## TLKD (Mar 29, 2010)

Agreeing on the subtle curves, beautiful.

Is this one also getting a Kawi green paint job ?

Thanks for taking time to share !


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

*Thanks*

Kawi green or a mountain dew induced shimmy chrome polish job!!


----------



## Kavik (Apr 13, 2007)

Todd stopped by our shop this weekend while he was in town. This bike is a hoot to ride! Very cool project, and I'm glad the dropouts are working out well for him.


----------

